# Fine mess last night



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

My fishing partner REEL ROWDY returned from vacation so we hit the water last night and boy it was a good one. Wind was a little tough in certain areas but most of the fish were in ankle deep water. All in all great night


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Holy Smokes! Great catch!!!!!:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

Here you go Steve.


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

holy crap! thats awesome!!

what area where you gigging in? looks like you were wading?


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

great stringer of fish. you get these in alabama also.


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

Yep, we prefer wading. Its more enjoyable to us. These are Alabama fish, stuck South of I10 of course


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *Reel Rowdy (4/25/2009)*Yep, we prefer wading. Its more enjoyable to us. These are Alabama fish, stuck South of I10 of course


in the bay i am assuming. we could not find clear water last night


----------



## cert-315 (Apr 13, 2009)

Damn!....:bowdown


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

That's just two nice stringers of flounders right there. You had a good night for sure. Gene


----------



## old sneaky (May 1, 2008)

yep, there is some good flounder gigging at the jettys in al point. all you need is a good dive light and a TANK!!!


----------



## IGIG2 (Oct 12, 2008)

fine mess ya'll have there--congrats on a BIG stringer full!!!:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Thats a fine mess of door mats you got there!!!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

nice fish


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

wow!


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Way to go. Nice catch.:clap:clap:clap


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

AWESOME CONGRATES :bowdown:clap:clap:bowdown


----------



## seapro (Oct 3, 2007)

Great mess of fish there!!!!!!!! :clap


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I think I've seen that beach before 

BTW Nice mess of fish


----------

